# new (to me) 826 MTD (1995?) with a question



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

Picked this up yesterday, Previous Owner went through the carb before he sold it to me, Runs like a champ! and everything works great! 
My question is, when release the drive lever, the machine wants to roll on it's own. depending on the slope, either forward or back... Is there some sort of a brake that holds the wheels from freewheeling when they are not engaged? 

I did find the auger lever will stay engaged when the drive lever is held down which is kind of a neat idea, once you get used to it. Also top speed (6) in drive is faster than I can walk behind it. The joys of getting old and having both knees replaced... 

My old snowblower was a Craftsman track drive and it did not move with the drove lever released. It is a bear to move. (10/32) 

Time will tell if I miss the tracks or not. they were tough to make 90 degree corners on sidewalks, etc. They were nice for climbing curbs and such.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There should be shifter gates on the dash. You leave it in neutral it will and can move on its own free will. When you park it somewhere leave it in gear so it does not move. But if you should choose to leave it in neutral then block the wheels. They do not come with a parking brake. ALOHA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

Thans for the reply! I tried putting it in different gears (without the motor running) and it is about the same trying to roll it. On a slight incline, it will roll on it's own. Wondering if it is just super lubricated or if something is amiss. I guess I could add a block of wood on a rope to act as a parking brake. Worked on my old corvair when the parking brake cable broke.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Whu happened to that "reply"??Goes from post 1 to post 3??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

LenD said:


> Whu happened to that "reply"??Goes from post 1 to post 3??
> View attachment 206402


original post #1, undertakers post #2 , ops response to undertaker #3 and your post is #4


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jimvw said:


> Thans for the reply! I tried putting it in different gears (without the motor running) and it is about the same trying to roll it. On a slight incline, it will roll on it's own. Wondering if it is just super lubricated or if something is amiss. I guess I could add a block of wood on a rope to act as a parking brake. Worked on my old corvair when the parking brake cable broke.


Everything is functioning normally. Any modern disc drive machine will free wheel when the clutch is not engaged.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I C  Tks. Must have been a viewing error at my end.


----------



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

Thanks! I am used to a worn beat up track machine. these new fangled machines with wheels might take some getting used to.

My 1st craftsman tracked blower I pickec up at an auction about 20 years ago. No one could get it to start at the auction so I got it for $25. After I won it, I turned on the gas valve under the tank and drove it onto my trailer. 12 years later I changed the belts and the oil drained out, when I started it, it locked up because there was no oil, so I got a 11 hp motor (instead of a 10 HP which weren't available) and 6 years later, the chassis rusted out. I found the same machine with a blown motor and swapped out all the goods to the better chassis. Now the drive axle bushings are worn out and new ones are not available. Not a winter job to change them out so I got this MTD to get through the season. Once the snow is gone and it gets warmer out, I will decide if I will fix the Craftsman or keep the MTD, and sell the other. Looks like a 3 month trial period for the MTD.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Jimvw said:


> Thanks! I am used to a worn beat up track machine. these new fangled machines with wheels might take some getting used to.
> 
> My 1st craftsman tracked blower I pickec up at an auction about 20 years ago. No one could get it to start at the auction so I got it for $25. After I won it, I turned on the gas valve under the tank and drove it onto my trailer. 12 years later I changed the belts and the oil drained out, when I started it, it locked up because there was no oil, so I got a 11 hp motor (instead of a 10 HP which weren't available) and 6 years later, the chassis rusted out. I found the same machine with a blown motor and swapped out all the goods to the better chassis. Now the drive axle bushings are worn out and new ones are not available. Not a winter job to change them out so I got this MTD to get through the season. Once the snow is gone and it gets warmer out, I will decide if I will fix the Craftsman or keep the MTD, and sell the other. Looks like a 3 month trial period for the MTD.


Welcome to the site. 
Have you looked inside at the friction wheel and the plate?
Have you dropped the belly pan?


----------



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

previous owner said he went thru everything and the only suggestion was to get a spare set of belts. Used it today in some wet heavy snow and the impeller jammed up twice. the belt got a bit warm so hope it will last until the new ones arrive ths week. Also planning on installing an Impeller kit. 

I have not had the bottom pan apart yet, the controls all work extremely smooth and easy. Does not seem to slip in forward or reverse drive. rdered an additional set of belts for the auger as I'm pretty sure I smoked the ones on the machine, and I like to have a spare set on hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I would take a look to see how things are, but that is me.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jimvw said:


> My 1st craftsman tracked blower I pickec up at an auction about 20 years ago. No one could get it to start at the auction so I got it for $25. After I won it, I turned on the gas valve under the tank and drove it onto my trailer.


Literally LOLed 😂😂. Love it!! Everyone must have thought you were some sort of wizard.


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

Your axle bushings/bearings are shot so there is a lot of play there.

Your blower dances about as a result of motor vibration, and has nothing to do with the friction disc as it is surely not touching anything as it is left idle, regardless of which position it is in.


----------



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

On my 2001 model, the manual discusses a way to adjust the drive cable. Maybe yours is too tight? You can get a copy of it here






Operator's Manuals


MTD Parts




www.mtdparts.com





EDIT: Nevermind, I re-read the question. I guess you could use a spring clamp to hold down the drive lever but I agree with soyabean that if you forget to remove it......


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

As far as I know, there is no "Parking" for the axle while the engine is operational.

And for the engine off in storage, one can zip tie the clutch handle as the drive is in the highest gear, perhaps this will allow a blower to be stored on a slope, but still unsafe in so many ways.


----------



## heamicdan (1 mo ago)

Jimvw said:


> Picked this up yesterday, Previous Owner went through the carb before he sold it to me, Runs like a champ! and everything works great!
> My question is, when release the drive lever, the machine wants to roll on it's own. depending on the slope, either forward or back... Is there some sort of a brake that holds the wheels from freewheeling when they are not engaged?
> 
> I did find the auger lever will stay engaged when the drive lever is held down which is kind of a neat idea, once you get used to it. Also top speed (6) in drive is faster than I can walk behind it. The joys of getting old and having both knees replaced...
> ...


can you adjust the drive lever cable a bit?


----------



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

JJG723 said:


> Literally LOLed 😂😂. Love it!! Everyone must have thought you were some sort of wizard.


 there were a few that were a bit upset when I said that I just turned on the gas valve. Nobody bid because it didn't start.


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

I've done the same after I paid the seller, wheel it over to my ramps, and then start it up to load into my truck.

I love buying $20 snowblowers.

World does not run out of clueless folks.


----------



## heamicdan (1 mo ago)

Jimvw said:


> there were a few that were a bit upset when I said that I just turned on the gas valve. Nobody bid because it didn't start.


did i miss something?


----------



## Jimvw (10 d ago)

heamicdan said:


> did i miss something?


see post #12


----------



## heamicdan (1 mo ago)

Jimvw said:


> see post #12


lol yeah sometimes i am stupid


----------

